# Ray Shoops Amtrak Superliner Cars



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello,

Ray and I lived about 3 miles apart and before he passed away I was doing some work on a few items for him. During a recent basement cleanup I realized that I still had a roof from one of his Amtrak Superliner cars.

I'm sure someone purchased those cars from the estate. If you did please contact me and I'll be happy to get the roof to you. Those are beautiful cars and I'd like to see the set completed.

You can contact me via PM or mocrownATverizon.net.

Mike McCormack
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I never heard of any estate sale of his trains.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The term "estate sale" was not used, I would imagine that there were many people who were also friends of the family drooling over his stuff.

Sure miss the guy, what a great guy he was.

Greg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Mike i thought the rustyrails sold most of it check with Dan Pierce


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Several of us in the Rusty Rails helped Ray find new homes for his G scale items and these were purchased by several different clubs/members and then the remainder on Ebay.
Ray had other scales also that were also sold but we only did the large scale.


----------



## rock and oak rr (Jun 26, 2010)

I miss my Superliner buddy every day!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I would have liked to have the Zephyer front end that he was making into the Yankee Clipper. Any idea who got that?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

My club only did the LGB, USA and Aristo rolling stock plus track that Ray had and most of this before he passed on.


----------

